# ati control panel 11.3 dubbioso

## Maialovic

salve ragazzi...ho appena installato i driver 11.3 della ati e non capisco perchè(probabilmente x ignoranza) nella scheda mi trovo alcune voci strane del tipo " versione Catalyst 10.11"... 

ma dico io...non dovrebbe essere 11.3? e di conseguenza credo che tutti gli altri valori presenti nella scheda posso essere "sballati" e si riferiscano alle vecchie cersioni di ati-drivers. 

il grosso problema si è verificato perche sapevo che la mia scheda grafica(ati hd mobile 6370) veniva rilevata correttamente con la versione 11.3 e continua a spuntarmi l'icona "amd unsupported hardware".

cosa mi consigliate

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *Maialovic wrote:*   

> salve ragazzi...ho appena installato i driver 11.3 della ati e non capisco perchè(probabilmente x ignoranza) nella scheda mi trovo alcune voci strane del tipo " versione Catalyst 10.11"... 
> 
> ma dico io...non dovrebbe essere 11.3? e di conseguenza credo che tutti gli altri valori presenti nella scheda posso essere "sballati" e si riferiscano alle vecchie cersioni di ati-drivers. 
> 
> il grosso problema si è verificato perche sapevo che la mia scheda grafica(ati hd mobile 6370) veniva rilevata correttamente con la versione 11.3 e continua a spuntarmi l'icona "amd unsupported hardware".
> ...

 

beh, ho appena notato che anche a me viene rilevato 10.11 sebbene abbia la 11.2 installata (l'ultimo stabile in portage).

ma il direct-rendering ti va?

prova, invece di aggiornare a "togliere il pacchetto ati-driver", e quindi TUTTI i files di tale pacchetto, e poi installare la versione nuova. 

magari non sovrascrive bene alcuni files. (è una ipotesi, una volta mi era capitato una cosa del genere con un'altro pacchetto in portage)

----------

## Maialovic

allora....la disinstallazione lho fatta ma senza cambiamenti....

il direct rendering penso proprio che mi funziona perché glxinfo mi riporta

name of display: :0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: ATI

server glx version string: 1.4

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_OML_swap_method, 

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGIS_multisample, 

    GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group

client glx vendor string: ATI

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_create_context, GLX_ARB_create_context_profile, 

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory, 

    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_MESA_swap_control, 

    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_NV_swap_group, GLX_OML_swap_method, 

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 

    GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, GLX_SGIX_swap_group, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, 

    GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB, 

    GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float, GLX_AMD_gpu_association

GLX version: 1.4

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_create_context, GLX_ARB_create_context_profile, 

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_swap_control, 

    GLX_NV_swap_group, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, 

    GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGIS_multisample, 

    GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, 

    GLX_SGIX_swap_group, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, 

    GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: AMD Radeon HD 6300M Series

OpenGL version string: 4.1.10600 Compatibility Profile Context

OpenGL shading language version string: 4.10

OpenGL extensions:                                                                                                                                                                              

    GL_AMDX_debug_output, GL_AMDX_vertex_shader_tessellator,                                                                                                                                    

    GL_AMD_conservative_depth, GL_AMD_debug_output,                                                                                                                                             

    GL_AMD_depth_clamp_separate, GL_AMD_draw_buffers_blend,                                                                                                                                     

    GL_AMD_name_gen_delete, GL_AMD_performance_monitor,                                                                                                                                         

    GL_AMD_sample_positions, GL_AMD_seamless_cubemap_per_texture,                                                                                                                               

    GL_AMD_shader_stencil_export, GL_AMD_shader_trace, 

    GL_AMD_texture_cube_map_array, GL_AMD_texture_texture4, 

    GL_AMD_transform_feedback3_lines_triangles, 

    GL_AMD_vertex_shader_tessellator, GL_ARB_ES2_compatibility, 

    GL_ARB_blend_func_extended, GL_ARB_color_buffer_float, GL_ARB_copy_buffer, 

    GL_ARB_depth_buffer_float, GL_ARB_depth_clamp, GL_ARB_depth_texture, 

    GL_ARB_draw_buffers, GL_ARB_draw_buffers_blend, 

    GL_ARB_draw_elements_base_vertex, GL_ARB_draw_indirect, 

    GL_ARB_draw_instanced, GL_ARB_explicit_attrib_location, 

    GL_ARB_fragment_coord_conventions, GL_ARB_fragment_program, 

    GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow, GL_ARB_fragment_shader, 

    GL_ARB_framebuffer_object, GL_ARB_framebuffer_sRGB, 

    GL_ARB_geometry_shader4, GL_ARB_get_program_binary, GL_ARB_gpu_shader5, 

    GL_ARB_gpu_shader_fp64, GL_ARB_half_float_pixel, GL_ARB_half_float_vertex, 

    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_instanced_arrays, GL_ARB_map_buffer_range, 

    GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_occlusion_query, 

    GL_ARB_occlusion_query2, GL_ARB_pixel_buffer_object, 

    GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_point_sprite, GL_ARB_provoking_vertex, 

    GL_ARB_sample_shading, GL_ARB_sampler_objects, GL_ARB_seamless_cube_map, 

    GL_ARB_separate_shader_objects, GL_ARB_shader_bit_encoding, 

    GL_ARB_shader_objects, GL_ARB_shader_precision, 

    GL_ARB_shader_stencil_export, GL_ARB_shader_subroutine, 

    GL_ARB_shader_texture_lod, GL_ARB_shading_language_100, GL_ARB_shadow, 

    GL_ARB_shadow_ambient, GL_ARB_sync, GL_ARB_tessellation_shader, 

    GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, GL_ARB_texture_buffer_object, 

    GL_ARB_texture_buffer_object_rgb32, GL_ARB_texture_compression, 

    GL_ARB_texture_compression_bptc, GL_ARB_texture_compression_rgtc, 

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_cube_map_array, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, 

    GL_ARB_texture_float, GL_ARB_texture_gather, 

    GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_ARB_texture_multisample, 

    GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two, GL_ARB_texture_query_lod, 

    GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, GL_ARB_texture_rg, GL_ARB_texture_rgb10_a2ui, 

    GL_ARB_texture_snorm, GL_ARB_timer_query, GL_ARB_transform_feedback2, 

    GL_ARB_transform_feedback3, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, 

    GL_ARB_uniform_buffer_object, GL_ARB_vertex_array_bgra, 

    GL_ARB_vertex_array_object, GL_ARB_vertex_attrib_64bit, 

    GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_vertex_shader, 

    GL_ARB_vertex_type_2_10_10_10_rev, GL_ARB_viewport_array, 

    GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_ATI_draw_buffers, GL_ATI_envmap_bumpmap, 

    GL_ATI_fragment_shader, GL_ATI_meminfo, GL_ATI_separate_stencil, 

    GL_ATI_texture_compression_3dc, GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, 

    GL_ATI_texture_float, GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, GL_EXT_abgr, 

    GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_bindable_uniform, GL_EXT_blend_color, 

    GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, 

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, 

    GL_EXT_copy_buffer, GL_EXT_copy_texture, GL_EXT_direct_state_access, 

    GL_EXT_draw_buffers2, GL_EXT_draw_instanced, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, 

    GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_framebuffer_blit, GL_EXT_framebuffer_multisample, 

    GL_EXT_framebuffer_object, GL_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB, 

    GL_EXT_geometry_shader4, GL_EXT_gpu_program_parameters, 

    GL_EXT_gpu_shader4, GL_EXT_histogram, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, 

    GL_EXT_packed_depth_stencil, GL_EXT_packed_float, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, 

    GL_EXT_pixel_buffer_object, GL_EXT_point_parameters, 

    GL_EXT_provoking_vertex, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color, 

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shader_image_load_store, 

    GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_subtexture, 

    GL_EXT_texgen_reflection, GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_array, 

    GL_EXT_texture_buffer_object, GL_EXT_texture_compression_bptc, 

    GL_EXT_texture_compression_latc, GL_EXT_texture_compression_rgtc, 

    GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc, GL_EXT_texture_cube_map, 

    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, 

    GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, GL_EXT_texture_integer, 

    GL_EXT_texture_lod, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp, 

    GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_texture_sRGB, 

    GL_EXT_texture_shared_exponent, GL_EXT_texture_snorm, 

    GL_EXT_texture_swizzle, GL_EXT_timer_query, GL_EXT_transform_feedback, 

    GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_EXT_vertex_array_bgra, GL_EXT_vertex_attrib_64bit, 

    GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_KTX_buffer_region, GL_NV_blend_square, 

    GL_NV_conditional_render, GL_NV_copy_depth_to_color, 

    GL_NV_explicit_multisample, GL_NV_float_buffer, GL_NV_half_float, 

    GL_NV_primitive_restart, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_NV_texture_barrier, 

    GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_lod, 

    GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays, GL_WIN_swap_hint, WGL_EXT_swap_control

65 GLX Visuals

    visual  x   bf lv rg d st  colorbuffer  sr ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

  id dep cl sp  sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a F gb bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

0x023 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x024 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x025 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x026 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x027 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x028 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x029 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x02a 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x02b 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x02c 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x02d 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x02e 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x02f 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x030 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x031 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x032 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x033 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x034 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x035 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x036 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x037 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x038 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x039 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x03a 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x03b 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x03c 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x03d 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x03e 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x043 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x044 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x045 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x046 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x04b 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x04c 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x04d 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x04e 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x04f 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x050 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x051 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x052 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x053 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x054 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x055 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x056 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x057 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x058 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x059 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x05a 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x05b 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x05c 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x05d 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x05e 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x05f 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x060 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x061 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x062 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x063 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x064 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x065 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x066 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x06b 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x06c 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x06d 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x06e 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0a2 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 Ncon

75 GLXFBConfigs:

    visual  x   bf lv rg d st  colorbuffer  sr ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

  id dep cl sp  sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a F gb bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

0x023 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x024 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x025 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x026 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x027 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x028 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x029 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x02a 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x02b 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x02c 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x02d 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x02e 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x02f 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x030 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x031 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x032 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x033 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x034 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x035 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x036 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x037 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x038 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x039 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x03a 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x03b 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x03c 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x03d 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x03e 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x043 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x044 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x045 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x046 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x04b 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x04c 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x04d 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x04e 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x04f 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x050 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x051 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x052 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x053 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x054 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x055 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x056 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x057 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x058 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x059 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x05a 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x05b 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x05c 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x05d 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x05e 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x05f 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x060 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x061 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x062 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x063 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x064 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x065 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x066 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x06b 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x06c 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x06d 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x06e 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0a2 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 Ncon

0x0a2 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 Ncon

0x0a2 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 Ncon

0x0a2 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 Ncon

0x0a2 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 Ncon

0x0a2  0 tc  0 128  0    y .  32 32 32 32 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0a2  0 tc  0 128  0    . .  32 32 32 32 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0a2  0 tc  0  64  0    y .  16 16 16 16 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0a2  0 tc  0  64  0    . .  16 16 16 16 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0a2  0 tc  0  32  0    y .  11 11 10  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0a2  0 tc  0  32  0    . .  11 11 10  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

ho solo notato che per esempio giocando a openTTD però, che credo sia palesamente 2d, se muovo il cursore, mi vada abbondantemente a scatti(fin da quando ho sto portatile).

cosa dite a riguardo?

----------

## Enrico Tagliavini

 *Maialovic wrote:*   

> salve ragazzi...ho appena installato i driver 11.3 della ati e non capisco perchè(probabilmente x ignoranza) nella scheda mi trovo alcune voci strane del tipo " versione Catalyst 10.11"... 
> 
> ma dico io...non dovrebbe essere 11.3? e di conseguenza credo che tutti gli altri valori presenti nella scheda posso essere "sballati" e si riferiscano alle vecchie cersioni di ati-drivers. 
> 
> il grosso problema si è verificato perche sapevo che la mia scheda grafica(ati hd mobile 6370) veniva rilevata correttamente con la versione 11.3 e continua a spuntarmi l'icona "amd unsupported hardware".
> ...

 

È normale. il Catalyst Control Center non riporta sempre la versione corretta, ma non ti preoccupare stai usando la 11.3. La scritta "amd unsupported hardware" significa solo che il supporto per quel particolare modello è considerato ancora sperimentale da AMD, ma sparirà con le versioni nuove.

Confermo inoltre che il direct rendering sta funzionando correttamente, l'output di glxinfo è corretto  :Smile: 

----------

## Spinmc

Avevo trovato da qualche parte la soluzione all'aggiornamento del numero di versione in ccc, ora però non la trovo più, appena la ripesco posto subito!

EDIT: Trovata qui!

Riassumendo i passi importanti (secondo me) sono questi. Non sono nemmeno sicuro ci sia bisogno di reinstallare il driver.

1. Vai in una Console Virtuale (per esempio Ctrl-Alt-F2)

2. Log in come root

3. /etc/init.d/xdm stop

4. cd /etc/ati

5. cp amdpcsdb.default amdpcsdb

6. emerge -C ati-drivers

7. emerge -1v ati-drivers

8. eselect opengl set ati

9. Riavvia oppure /etc/init.d/xdm restart

In più se non funziona più il VT-switch dopo ri-emergi xf86-input-keyboard, xkeyboard-config e xkbcomp

In pratica pare che il problema sia la mancata sovrascrittura di amdpcsdb (passo 5). Probabilmente un semplice passaggio in più nell'ebuild risolverebbe questo problemino, mi chiedo se non sia il caso di aprire un bug...

----------

